# What is the best tackle shop for fresh bunker in Ocean City?



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

So, after some hiatus, I have decided to venture back to the beaches of Assateague this November to supplement my trips to the Route 50 bridge. I like to soak bunker at the walkover (stop by and say hello) and since Bev's Harboy Tackle closed down, I have not been able to find a dependable source. Any recommendations on the best place to get bunker in OCMD now?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope you dont still snap off rigs casting like you use too!!!


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Bucks almost always has something fresh (usually clams and bunker) but quality varies. Lucky Angler gets great reviews, but I have only been once and wasn't blown away. Ake and All Tackle have decent tackle selections but bait is boat oriented, most of the time. I think Skip's opened back up at the base of the bridge but I never knew them to have fresh bait. There is another small shop past Bucks, but all they had was frozen in my experience.

Kool Ice has plenty of fresh on most mornings and the price is right, but that is rarely convenient. 

There are plenty of options in West OC and if you really want to find the freshest bait, you have to spend some time searching.

If I was walking over, I would consider the VA Side. Captain Steve's is pretty decent on that side.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Sue Foster bait and tackle shops.

One in Fenwick and one in OC. 

The one in OC is not to far out of the way; but good bait is worth the travel.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Much obliged. Hopefully I can have enough good C n R action off the bridge that the sun rise will bring relaxation versus bait stress. On my drum trip down south, you couldn't buy a spot or a cob mullet. I don't need that kind of aggravation. 



CJS said:


> Bucks almost always has something fresh (usually clams and bunker) but quality varies. Lucky Angler gets great reviews, but I have only been once and wasn't blown away. Ake and All Tackle have decent tackle selections but bait is boat oriented, most of the time. I think Skip's opened back up at the base of the bridge but I never knew them to have fresh bait. There is another small shop past Bucks, but all they had was frozen in my experience.
> 
> Kool Ice has plenty of fresh on most mornings and the price is right, but that is rarely convenient.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah the only way to get bait in NC this fall was to make friends with a spot fisherman or net your own cobs if you could find them. I got pretty lucky bait wise (and fish wise) this fall 

First trip, spot fisherman were biting and big fingers from TWs produced fish. Second trip I found cobs with the net until spot started biting, so I was lucky. You'll go broke paying retail for cobs and spot if you are only fishing heads.

If you are there to fish and pickers aren't too bad, buying bait isn't bad, but there is a certain satisfaction from catching a drum on a cob head you netted that AM. Can't beat it for freshness either.


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

I've always been able to get fresh bunker at Lucky Anglers. They are at the corner of rt 50 and stephen decater hwy, when you turn right to get to AI


----------

